

Facebook Stores “Non-Posts” and Sends Unpublished Text to Its Servers - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/facebook-stores-non-posts-and-sends-unpublished-text-to-its-servers/

======
leesalminen
I noticed they were testing this on a subset of users a couple years ago. My
account would post text to fb every few seconds. I started writing my posts in
vim and pasting in.

------
mkempe
regrets, I've had a few... Of course FB and various government agencies track
and know all about them.

